# Melt and pour glitch, not sticky or tacky, but dry?



## RonCearley (Aug 5, 2007)

I bought several sample blocks of melt and pour from a good supplier.
I melt the base and pour in mold. I've tried it with scents and coloring, and I've tried it just the base.

Problem is that although the soaps really look great, when I test the soaps at home, I am disgusted. 
Yes, most lather up well, but then comes the glitch. 

I wouldn't say it's exactly a sticky feel, or even tacky, but it's more like extreme dryness.
Maybe, almost like tacky, but for example,  if I try to rub my hands together, my hands feel so dry that they won't slide against each other.
Feels gross to me. I'm used to using liquid soap.
If you people make melt and pour like mine, I feel sorry for your family. LOL.
I've read lots of forums and I have yet to come across this issue.
I assumed my problem was too much scent, until I tried it today without scent or coloring.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Oh, yeah, and after the soaps sit in the shower a few days, they get really dry and are usually thrown out.

Help?


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi Ron... I thought you were "somthing else" when you joined.. 

welcome.. 

ummm 

Im not a melt & pour person.. someone will come and help you


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)

well i think you should try another base.. sounds like a bad base.. you shouldnt let M&P soap sit in water.. it will dissolve.. you need a soap dish for it to dry.


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 5, 2007)

It depends who the "good supplier" is.

I have used MP for my business for many years and never had that problem.

Irena


----------



## RonCearley (Aug 6, 2007)

smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> Hi Ron... I thought you were "somthing else" when you joined..
> 
> welcome..
> 
> ...



Huh?
I just joined. 
Am I something else?


----------



## RonCearley (Aug 6, 2007)

smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> well i think you should try another base.. sounds like a bad base.. you shouldnt let M&P soap sit in water.. it will dissolve.. you need a soap dish for it to dry.



It'd better not be bad soap base. I have 26 pounds of base, 13 different kinds from NG.

I just tried the Mango in the shower, same problem. So then I had to wash with the liquid soap. 

Soap dish, ok, dry it out. ok, not a problem.

But it's when I bathe with it. That's when I feel dry. LOL.
Maybe I'm just special.


----------



## RonCearley (Aug 6, 2007)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> It depends who the "good supplier" is.
> 
> I have used MP for my business for many years and never had that problem.
> 
> Irena



Oh, no. Don't even tell me that.
Nature's Garden. 

Awh, dang, did I get junk?
I've had no complaints with their candle waxes or scents.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

look at the ingredients.. maybe its something in the base that is drying your skin out. 

Also.. I thought you were a spammer when you joined.. lol.. sorry about that.. we have those running around from time to time.


----------



## RonCearley (Aug 6, 2007)

smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> Hi Ron... I thought you were "somthing else" when you joined..
> 
> welcome..
> 
> ...



Not a melt and pour...that sounded funny after I thought about it.

Sounds like you're not a romantic.

 :roll:


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 6, 2007)

Sometimes, suppliers that sell candle supplies are not familiar with melt n' pour.

Irena


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

Im a Cold Process, Hot Process, RTCP soaper.. 

I think i did M&P for a week and didnt like it.. so I adventured off into the soap world.. 

yes, 

I agree with Irena.. some suppliers dont check the base they carry


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 6, 2007)

NG is a good supplier. I have never used their base though. Let me go look at the site & see if I can recognize it's source.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Aug 6, 2007)

hey there Ron!!  Welcome to the site, I do M&P, I get great supplies from Wholesalesuppliesplus.com.  i haven't had a problem with their Goats Milk Soap Base!  They have great prices as well!


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 6, 2007)

I don't know who is manufaturing that soap for them. They are not making their own & I don't recognize the source. Here are the ingrdeients w/ their common names & usage:

Glycerin, 
Propylene Glycol, derivative of natural gas used in deodorants, pharmaceuticals, lotions, and some dairy products. 
Sodium Stearate, 
Sodium Laureth Sulfate-(SLS)-foaming agent & known to be an allergen  
Sorbital, -moisturizer from berries
Coconut Oil, 
Sodium Myristatefoaming agent  
Triethanolamine (TEA) Made from ammonia &ethyl alcohol. 
Sodium Laurate - mild foaming agent 
Sodium Cocoate - saponified coconut oil 
Purified Water


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 6, 2007)

The only time I have had soap w/ similar qualities is when I over cooked it. If you melt & remelt the same bar/base several time it will get like that or if you zap the heck out of it in the microwave.

How long did you heat?
How much?
For how long?


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi Ron, welcome to the SMF site!  Glad you found us!  I'm not a M&P guy, but, like smellitlikeitis, I only do CP, mainly RTCP.  Can't help you on the M&P issue, have never melted a pound, just wanted to say hello!

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey Tab, could it be the TEA ingredient thats drying him out?

I didnt know you could over heat Melt&Pour interesting... learn something new everyday...


----------



## RonCearley (Aug 6, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> The only time I have had soap w/ similar qualities is when I over cooked it. If you melt & remelt the same bar/base several time it will get like that or if you zap the heck out of it in the microwave.
> 
> How long did you heat?
> How much?
> For how long?



I did microwave it, until it melted.
Maybe I'd better look at that more carefully.

Actually, I'll try it in the soap kettle and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 6, 2007)

I use a microwave & find a pound takes about 50 seconds to a minute while 4oz takes only 20 seconds. Over heating it a little won't cause a problem, If you zap a pound for 5 minutes, you will have a problem.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 6, 2007)

I am afraid I am not much of a chemist, I do not know of TEA could be the culprit or not. Don't know enough about it. None of the other BIG suppliers have TEA or Propylene Glycol in the bases though & by big I mean the suppliers that supply the wholesalers we all use.


----------



## RonCearley (Aug 6, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> The only time I have had soap w/ similar qualities is when I over cooked it. If you melt & remelt the same bar/base several time it will get like that or if you zap the heck out of it in the microwave.
> 
> How long did you heat?
> How much?
> For how long?



I did microwave.
I thought I did it just long enough to melt the base.

I'll look at that part again.


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 6, 2007)

Do you have the INCI, or the ingredients for the Melt N' Pour?

Irena


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 6, 2007)

Irena, I posted the ingredients above, take a look & see if you can figure out the cause.


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 6, 2007)

Here is what I see as drying ingredients:

Sodium Stearate is a chemical, made by reacting sodium with stearic acid to create the salt, called sodium stearate. Salt on your skin can be drying.

Sodium Laureth Sulfate-(SLS)  Products containing these substances can affect those prone to eczema and other irritants. When rinsed off, the product will have cleaned the area but will have taken moisture from the top layers of skin. In people with sensitive skin, the drying property of these type of detergents can cause flare-ups of skin conditions or may worsen existing conditions.

Sodium Myristate is a Myristic Acid Sodium Salt; Tetradecanoic Acid Sodium Salt. This item requires a hazmat fee (or license) and can be iritating or drying when used in products such as soaps.

Triethanolamine (TEA) is both a tertiary amine and a tri-alcohol. Alcohol can be drying to the skin.

Sodium Laurate - I am not familiar with this specific compound. Could it be Sodium Lauryl Sulfate or Sodium Laureth Sulfate?
If so then look up under the heading of "Sodium Laureth Sulfate"

Hope that helps.
Irena


----------



## RonCearley (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey, I keep thinking the problem is not that the soap or my skin is sticky or tacky, per se. Maybe excessively dry is the correct term. It's not later after the bath. It's as soon as the soap is rinsed off. 
Dry, maybe that's the term. 
Thanks.

And no, I don't think I overheated the soap in the microwave, from the looks of today's discussion.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

Are you able to send it back and tell them you are not satisfied with the base?


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 7, 2007)

smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> Are you able to send it back and tell them you are not satisfied with the base?



That's what I would do.

Irena


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 7, 2007)

I doubt you will be able to get a refund, they will probably say you should have ordered 2# as a trial first. It won't hurt to ask tough.

You could list it dozens of places a garage sdale item. candlecauldron has a classifieds page to list sales & trades. There are lots of yahoo groups you can list saopy garage sales on too.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 7, 2007)

Ron, this is mysterious to me. If you would like to send a little sliver to me I would be happy to wash my hands w/i. You have my curiosity up. I would be ahppy to send you a sliver of WSP soap so you can see if you like that any better.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

Me too Tab, I have never heard anyone complain about something like this.. could he de allergic to one of those ingredients or just really sensitive to one of them?


----------

